# How to nominate someone to be a Moderator



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2019)

If you would like to nominate someone to be a moderator can you please use the Puritan Board Contact Form. See the mail icon in the lower left corner of the screen. Tell us whom you would like to nominate to be a Moderator and why. The Contact Form creates a thread in our backend and allows us all to see the nomination and interact on it.

Please do not be offended if we take no action or take a while to decide on your nomination.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

